# ULTRA MALE Rx™ Testosterone Enhancement Formula - NOW IN STOCK!



## Arnold (Aug 3, 2011)

*ULTRA MALE Rx™ Testosterone Enhancement Formula*

_*Powered by ProLensis™* _

*MORE INFO...*





*

Increases Testosterone Levels up to 347%
Decreases Estrogen Levels up to 35%
Increases Luteinizing Hormone Levels up to 169%
Increases Libido, Stamina & Energy
Scientifically Supported Extract

View label:* (click to open)
ULTRA MALE Rx™ Testosterone Enhancement Formula 









*MORE INFO...*


----------



## oufinny (Aug 3, 2011)

Good to hear Prince, this really looks solid and it should be at Orbit ASAP!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 4, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 5, 2011)

bump!


----------



## Arnold (Aug 6, 2011)

I am on day 4 of Ultra Male Rx, most of you know I am on TRT as well, all I can say is my sex drive is increasing daily and I am breaking out, both very weird since I use quite a bit of Test. (TRT of course)


----------



## Bonesaw (Aug 6, 2011)

i would like to run this since i have experienced with test boosters and have something to compare it too.  maybe next month i'll pick up a bottle funds permitting.  Should this be ran for 1 or 2 months?


----------

